# Circus Soundscape - More Fun than a Barrel of Monkeys



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

This year we are adding killer clowns to the haunt so I came up with an Ambient Circus Soundscape. Please feel free to download and use in your haunts. The majority of it was made with http://www.ambient-mixer.com. Link to the mix is here: https://environment-other.ambient-mixer.com/circus-fun if you would like to mess around with it. The laughter come from an old toy my grandma had called "Bag of Laughs". The final mix includes sounds from the circus, clowns, balloons, and even elephants.

Head over to my blog to check out the final product and download it if you like.

https://wolfmooncemetery.blogspot.com/2017/10/circus-soundscape.html


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

I love it. Great job!!


----------

